# little help with some plumbing fittings....



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

so i'm doing the plumbing on the 100 gallon, and i'm having a hard time finding some fittings. 

basically, my bulkheads are 1 1/2" drain and 1" return. 

so 1st fitting i'm having trouble with, is finding a connection for my eheim 1262 pump. it's a 3/4 threaded male, and i can't find a female 3/4's threaded - 1" slip adapter/fitting, or union. any idea how i can get it from a 3/4 to a 1"? and where i can find the fitting? 

the other one would be a 1 1/2 pvc Y fitting for the drain, so that the majority of the flow can come straight down into the skimmer section, and some water can go across to the refugium section. 

i'm looking on lowe's, home depot, rona website but not having any luck. went to rona (a small one) today and they had nothing. 

any help would be great


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

When I struck a loss at Homedepot, Lowes and even plumbing stores, I found exactly what I was looking for at a TSC store.
http://www.tscstores.com/Default.aspx


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

When I set mine up I took the bulk heads and the pump with me to Lowes along with a hand drawing of what I was trying to do.
The 2 guys took it as a challenge to get all the mating parts to make it work.
You will likely need two pieces to get from the threaded end to the slip you want but they will be able to go from aisle to aisle, box to box to make it work. But don't go on Saturday afternoon when they up to their eyes with with people doing their $1000 kithens and bathrooms
Good luck


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And this is why Alex siliconed everything...lazy latino


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Lol alex does love his silicon


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I go to Lowes when I need fittings in a pinch.

You can use "conduit" fittings in the electrical section of HD and RONA. There are male and female adapters as well as reducer bushings.

For unions, couplings, T's and elbows...gotta go to Lowes.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

TypeZERO said:


> Lol alex does love his silicon


He puts that shit on everything !!!!!


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Home hardware has a 1" to 3/4" bushing:

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i.../Ne-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I3262515?Ntt=pvc+bushing

Most of them will not have it in store, but can order it and get it in a couple days.

For my 3/4" return, I bought 2x 3/4" Unions from Lowes, 1 threaded and 1 slip. Then I made a slip-to-thread union by using half from each union.

Then connected a thread-to-barb adapter on the threaded side to connect the flexible tubing, and connected the slip side to pvc. So that connection serves as both, a slip-to-thread adapter, and a union so I can disconnect my 1262 for cleaning.

If I were you, I would try to do the same with 1" Unions (to minimize water friction), and try to find a 1" threaded to barb adapter.

You may also want to add a valve to prevent water from back-siphoning into the sump when you turn-off the pump.

Picture of my connection:


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well this is what I ended up doing, went to lowes again, I find they have the best selection of PVC fittings, found a 3/4th to 1" bushing. Came up with this:










So a 3/4th threaded to slip adapter, 3/4th to 1" bushing, 1" connector, 1" pipe.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

whatever works man. And it seems like it will!


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Where do you guys go to Lowes!? I went to the one at Warden and Eglinton and couldn't find anything 1".... Haven't looked at Rona and I know the Home Depot near me at McCowan and Eglinton had D*** all when I looked there too! It's like they don't want me to plumb anything lol


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

riggles17 said:


> Where do you guys go to Lowes!? I went to the one at Warden and Eglinton and couldn't find anything 1".... Haven't looked at Rona and I know the Home Depot near me at McCowan and Eglinton had D*** all when I looked there too! It's like they don't want me to plumb anything lol


I know the ones at MajorMackenzie/Bathurst and Markham Road/Steeles carry 1.5" and 2" PVC + fittings.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

riggles17 said:


> Where do you guys go to Lowes!? I went to the one at Warden and Eglinton and couldn't find anything 1".... Haven't looked at Rona and I know the Home Depot near me at McCowan and Eglinton had D*** all when I looked there too! It's like they don't want me to plumb anything lol


i'll save you some trouble. don't bother going to rona, they have nothing, i went to two of them, (sheppard & willowdale and kennedy & 401) and all they had was like 3" and bigger.

i just happened to go into Lowes @ queensway and the one in vaughan, both had 3/4th -> 2 inch fittings. only thing was that you had to buy the pipe in 10ft lengths, i have a shit ton of extra pipe..lol


----------

